# Need everyones input



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

I was asked to create two blankets (before Thanksgiving) for Christmas Presents for their niece and nephew...I agreed, bought the yarn, and created two blankets. 
Took them to the person on Tuesday the 4th of December and she said oh they were beautiful and that she'd pay me on that Friday the 7th of December. 
Haven't heard a peep from her?
Should I just forget about it?
Or go to her and ask her if she still wants them.
The price of $75.00 a blanket was agreed upon before I even bought the yarn for the blankets.


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

I would remind her, you already spent your money for the yarn!


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

Yes I suppose I should but you'd think she'd be the one contacting me...gees some people....


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Linda i would give her a gentle reminder although i dont think she will have forgotten.


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

What surprises me is I didn't think she was someone who would be like this....saddens me. I can always sell the blankets but its just the princple right before Christmas.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

warpspeedlinda said:


> Yes I suppose I should but you'd think she'd be the one contacting me...gees some people....


I agree that she should contact you BUT since she hasn't give her a call. I surely hope you didn't leave the blankets with her-if so you may have difficulty collecting your monies.
Have a friend who contracted to knit 7 scarves, delivered them, and still hasn't seen the money.
It may be just an oversight or it may be someone wanting something for nothing or having buyer remorse.
Hope you can collect.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

No I still have the blankets...I'm just puzzled as to why she hasn't contacted me.
I'll check on this and get back to everyone tomorrow on this subject. Has to be a reason for this....very puzzling.


----------



## bubblelicious (May 22, 2012)

I would put it nicely, if you want the blankets pay by such a date or they are going up for sale, Christmas is an expensive time of year.
I had a similar problem I made one for my friend and was agreed money for the yarn only, but I didn't get that so what can you do, but she told me halfway through to leave it as we had a fall out, to be honest I did go mental at her saying I've spent months (beginner and was slow but had loads of time left) doing it so its been a waste of MY time and MY money she buckled and took it but I don't speak to her now, it just shows you what some people are like


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

warpspeedlinda said:


> No I still have the blankets...I'm just puzzled as to why she hasn't contacted me.
> I'll check on this and get back to everyone tomorrow on this subject. Has to be a reason for this....very puzzling.


It's hard to tell about things like this. I generally tend to think maybe something happened with her---she had some sort of problem with money, or she's just terribly busy getting ready for Christmas, or----or----. SO, don't feel at all awkward about calling and saying that you have them ready and when can you get them to her? And a gentle reminder THEN that the agreed upon price was $75 per and you'll need payment to cover your charge card for the yarn cost (even if you paid cash or check---you still have to get funds back into your account). Your agreement is actually a legal commitment, though if she should say she can't take them now, there's really nothing you can do to force her to accept them. Then do as you suggested, sell them elsewhere, and learn this is not someone who's word you can depend on. Sad, but sometimes true.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes i would go and see her and tell her please pay up or give back the blankets. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

I would call her and tell her blankets are ready and remind her of the price. Tell her you would like them picked up and paid for by such and such a date or you will sell them. It may have slipped her mind or she may be in a bit of a financial bind but you shouldn't have to suffer for it. Make sure you get CASH!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

The way I understand it is that you still have the blankets. Is that correct? I would do exactly as knittingcanuk said. BUT, do NOT hand over the blankets until you have cash in hand.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

In this case, BEFORE CHRISTMAS, I would do a face to face meeting with her and ask for the cash money or if she has them, the return of the blankets. 

In the future, Please at least think about taking a percentage deposit before making something that big and nice. Most people, when already having paid some, will not back out on the final payment.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

warpspeedlinda said:


> No I still have the blankets...I'm just puzzled as to why she hasn't contacted me.
> I'll check on this and get back to everyone tomorrow on this subject. Has to be a reason for this....very puzzling.


If you still have the blankets, contact her and say you have another buyer and did she still want them? Then you will know for sure.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

DeeDeeF said:


> In this case, BEFORE CHRISTMAS, I would do a face to face meeting with her and ask for the cash money or if she has them, the return of the blankets.
> 
> In the future, Please at least think about taking a percentage deposit before making something that big and nice. Most people, when already having paid some, will not back out on the final payment.


VERY good point about taking a deposit!! In my field, I learned never to start working on someone's interior design without a healthy deposit, and had that in my written contract that it would be applied to the work done, but nothing would be started without it. This assured me that the client was serious about following through. If they balked at the deposit, it simply was no go. This is typical for most professions and anyone who isn't in agreement is not a good business prospect. Your work and time is important and this lets the person understand that before you ever begin.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

I agree with some of the other comments. I would phone her and ask her if she would still like the blankets as you were expecting to hear from her on 7th December.
If yes, I would ask for the money when you give them to her.
If no, then I would sell them.
I wish people would not do things like that!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My husband once had a similar issue wiuth someone he bought stuff from on ebay. He went through the channels and eventually the guy got back to him. He had had an major accident and had been seriouselly ill in hospital for quite a long time and unable to do anything about it. Something similar could have happened here


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I never deliver a product that is paid for in advance or at the drop off. I used to sell Avon people took months to pay, did she have to get approval from the moms?


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

DeeDeeF said:


> In this case, BEFORE CHRISTMAS, I would do a face to face meeting with her and ask for the cash money or if she has them, the return of the blankets.
> 
> In the future, Please at least think about taking a percentage deposit before making something that big and nice. Most people, when already having paid some, will not back out on the final payment.


That's a good idea


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

give her the benefit of the doubt. Maybe something happened, illness, unexpected car disaster, etc. Call her and remind her about the blankets. If she gives you some vague excuse then give her a deadline to pay or you will sell the blankets to someone else.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

warpspeedlinda said:


> I was asked to create two blankets (before Thanksgiving) for Christmas Presents for their niece and nephew...I agreed, bought the yarn, and created two blankets.
> Took them to the person on Tuesday the 4th of December and she said oh they were beautiful and that she'd pay me on that Friday the 7th of December.
> Haven't heard a peep from her?
> Should I just forget about it?
> ...


Don't be a softie..call her and ask her for it ASAP! Seeing that you still have the blanket be prepared to keep it..she probably at the time meant it when she had asked ..since then she has had "buyers" remorse and probably couldn't bring herself to tell you..From now on get the $$$ up front 1/2 for the yarn and the other 1/2 when it's completed and delivered. I hope the other person isn't going to act this way. You could always give the blanket as a present to someone who is getting married, or for another occassion.


----------



## carolscothorn (Apr 7, 2012)

I had the same problem with my so called best friend I did a crochet outfit she said she would buy it of me so me being stupid I gave her it on the understanding she would pay but i've not heard anything from her for months won't be doing that again in a hurry


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

My policy is 1/2 up front, non refundable,to cover costs second half on delivery. I know this sounds harsh if friends are involved, but nothing spoils a friendship faster than dishorable money dealings. 

If I can sell the unpaid item for full amount, I might refund the first half -- but not if I have to sell it reduced. 

And I definately would call and ask -- as someone already said ASAP!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I think its likely she may have experienced some kind of event that has made her overlook her agreement with you - something personal, like bad news about her health maybe. I'd call and inquire - ASK her if she's forgotten or doesn't have the money and tell her you're agreeable to work out a different arrangement. 

Anything imaginable could have happened in her life. What if she's emotionally distressed because her husband told her he wants a divorce or something like that? I wouldn't just discount her as not intending to pay you without making an effort to find out if she has a reason for not calling you.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Sell them. If she asks, tell her you weren't sure she wanted them. And don't knit for her again.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You need to remind this person of the agreed upon price and that it is now the 21st, beginning of winter, a new season and that Christmas is just aroundthe corner and you have gifts to purchase or something of the sort. Even babysiters get around $12/15 per hour.


----------



## cbektas (Dec 11, 2012)

I would call and remind her and ask her if she still wants them because you spent a bit of money on them and if she doesn't want them then you will sell them. If you let her know in this way she will have to make a decision.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> DeeDeeF said:
> 
> 
> > In this case, BEFORE CHRISTMAS, I would do a face to face meeting with her and ask for the cash money or if she has them, the return of the blankets.
> ...


Very good advise. Always request half in front and no refund.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Yarn should be paid for before you start. You should then get 1/2 the rest of the cost when you are half way done -- and the balance in cash when finished.

All to be forfeited if your guidelines are violated.

Trust is a huge issue - on both sides.

But, afaic, if Trust is even a slight issue for you, do not offer to make anything and don't accept when asked.

Time is never recouped - even at $75 per blanket. Figure out how long it takes you to knit - you might be getting $2 an hour.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Since it's just 4 days before Xmas, call and say, 'I know you need to wrap these for your niece and nephew. When can you pick them up?' That's not confrontational merely letting her know they are ready. If she's had an injury, illness or other mishap, she can say so and you two can move on from there. If not, when you're setting a time for her to get them, you can remind her of the agreed-upon price. 
Good Luck! Let us know how this turns out.


----------



## gill2009 (Dec 14, 2012)

A gentle reminder...sometimes Real Life gets in the way, & you don't know that she may be having issues with something that has over-ridden all other considerations right now.

Good luck, & I hope it's resolved with no bad feelings x


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I have learned from just this sort of thing to always have the person pay for the yarn up front and then one third of the fee to do the blankets knowing full well that if they are not paid for when completed that they would be forfeiting their fees for yarn and down-deposit. I was put in this situation just once and learned fast. I had agreed to make a shawl for someone for square dancing and she was in turn supposed to make a ceramic baby lamp for me for a gift for someone. I bought the lamp I wanted to have her do...she did not do anything...but then she came back to me for all kinds of charges at which time I told her what she owed me for the yarn...she balked. A few years later she wanted me to make a layette for her girlfriend's coming baby girl. So I went to the yarn shop with one of my finished layettes and asked what I should charge for the finished product. They said--whatever yarn you pick..buy what you need and times the cost of the yarn by 4--that would be where they would begin as then you have buttons and ribbon to add on. So I went back to my fiend and told her how much it would cost and she never ordered the layette. Fine with me as my work is that of a perfectionist--that is why she wanted one of my layettes...but she did not want to pay for anything but the cost of the yarn..I love making the layettes, but I am tired of being taken advantage of...Time is a factor..Consider all of this as your blankets are a part of you...I'd want my money; times are hard..


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

When I do any handwork, be it knitting, carving eggs, crochet, etc., I always get 100% up front. I learned the hard way many years (about 35) ago. I have never had any problem doing so as those that know me know that I do what I say and those that don't, well, I don't know them either. I do refund on the eggs because of the nature of the work and also I immediately carve another one if shippers break it. I then take care of the insurance claims. On needlework, I refund half of the labor and none of the thread/yarn costs as I had to pay that out of pocket.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Yikes. All I know is that you have no control over someone else or their actions, no matter how upset you are. Christmas is such a joyous time, and a time for new beginnings. 

Hey, today the world is ending at 10:11, so will this matter at 10;12?


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> warpspeedlinda said:
> 
> 
> > No I still have the blankets...I'm just puzzled as to why she hasn't contacted me.
> ...


I agree, this is the better way. It reminds her and gets you to know you can sell them else where if she is backing out.


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

I would contact her and check that she is ok. Maybe there has been illness in the family. I don't think it would be unreasonable to ask for a deposit in the future, maybe the cost of the yarn.

If finances are the problem, I certainaly wouldn't part with the blankets untill she has paid you in full. She may well be a very honest person but people can stretch friendships at times like these.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I would certinaly contact her to see when she is ging to pick up her blankets and pay for them,good luck with it all.


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

I exactly know what its like to be in this situation. I would give her a second chance and remind her about the deal. Good luck.


----------



## trimic (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow. People never fail to amaze me. When I owned my Florist Shop, I would always get a NONREFUNDABEL 20% deposit. My time is valuable and I have marketable skills, and now that I do floral design part-time out of my house, it is the same policy. I have only have given knitted or crocheted items as gifts, but if I every started to market my work, you can be sure I would get the cost of the yarn up front. 
:thumbup: : :


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> DeeDeeF said:
> 
> 
> > In this case, BEFORE CHRISTMAS, I would do a face to face meeting with her and ask for the cash money or if she has them, the return of the blankets.
> ...


Probably a good idea to get the money to buy the yarn first. Then the person has an investment in the project.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I wouldn't have given her the blankets unless she was prepared to pay me instantly, after all if one goes into a store to buy something, you don't ask them to wait to be paid,you'd be laughed out of the door.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I would call her and ask when is she going to come for them or you bring them,and remind her it's almost Christmas ,and ask for the money then.


----------



## Helen7963 (Dec 18, 2012)

I think you should remind her. She is the one that should be a shamed not you. Some good advice is to get the money up front when you deliver. It seems people are always out to advanage of one another.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I am having the same problem,someone I have sold to in the past asked for some items,we agreed on the price and after going back and forth on little changes she wanted,I sent the items 10 days ago because she promised she would pay by the end of the day, and I had made things for her before no problems as far as $ were concerned.
I sent them so they would be there by Christmas.
Well you guessed it NO money,NO response to emails etc ,I am upset thats what you get for trusting people. :thumbdown:


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

If you have the blankets there is no problem calling and asking her if she still wants them as you have someone else who saw them and said she wanted to buy them. A little white lie to save a friendship for everyone all around.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I would contact her twice more. If she doesn't get back to you then you might as well forget her interest in them and try to sell them on Etsy or some other site.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

You were smart not to give them to her first. I would also call and remind her . Agree with DeeDeeF. Especially with something that size.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Remind her, of course


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I recently had something similar happen to me. I had a woman order two scarves which totaled up to $60 and two months later she still hadn't paid me. Stupidly I had given them to her already because she is a friend of a dear friend of mine. After the two months I started calling her on a daily basis and reminding her kindly that I had done the order for her and was relying on the money to finish up my holiday shopping. 
I would suggest you go to the woman's house again and say that you understand how with this busy time of year she may have overlooked paying you but you would like to be paid.


----------



## bbbg (Feb 23, 2012)

This is going to sound corny, but respond in love. I know sometimes things just slide off my radar screen when I am overwhelmed. Maybe that happened to your friend. Try to set aside the negative feelings, expectations, and resentments you might be feeling, and without guilt or trepidation, ask her for more information. Things will progress from there. You knit with love, I know, and who wants all those assumptions and resentments to ruin it? Of course, at the same time, I agree with future sales being handled differently. Give her a call and see how it unfolds. If she really doesn't want them now, let her know that you are disappointed with the lack of communication and lack of consideration, move on, sell them for WAY more, and don't let anything turn your knitting into a chore. Breathe!


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

I learned my lesson the hard way about making things for friends. The man asked for a tunisian crocheted blanket with a team logo on it that I was making at the time. He loved it when I finished, paid for it, and asked for another one , different team. These are very labor intense aghans and take me at least three months to finish. This time his company moved him out of town, but we kept in touch and he insisted he still wanted it. Long story short he never did get it and it took me 2 1/2 years later to sell it. I definitely get a depost up front these days on larger projects, enough to at least cover the materials.


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, ask her if she still wants them, and then if she has changed her mind you can at least sell them elsewhere and not feel bad about it, after all its her who's going to miss out on your lovely work.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

I agree with a deposit at less in the amount of the yarn cost.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

This situation demonstrates what I have known all along. I never ever charge a friend/family member for anything. It is the quickest way to ruin a friendship/relationship. I have given away huge amounts of not only knitted things but furniture, clothing, etc. If someone asks me to make something for them I will either do it and give it to them or just say I have no time to do it. The only thng I might consider (and have not done it yet) is to have the person buy the yarn and give them my labor at no charge. If you want or need to knit for money then sell to strangers at craft shows or display your things at a boutique or a salon. Betrayal by a friend or family member is a terrible thing to experience. I feel your pain.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

When you are asked to do custom work in a short period of time be sure that you receive full payment before you do anything.
You might want to write down what her request was and have her sign it so you are both on the same page.
Many people have issues paying for things these days.
I have run into these situations many times in life where I have been asked to put out my money for activities and they will pay me later and then I have to chase them for money.
So, at this point, show me the money. That will let you know how serious they are.
Remember, your talent has tremendous value.
Keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

When I was making felted purses for people, I always got the cost of the yarn up front.


----------



## navigator (Dec 18, 2012)

I thoroughly agree with those who say to ask for money up front. I have a small business that I'm in the process of dissolving. Part of the reason is...I'm great at the creative part, but not so much at the business end. (That's not a good thing if you're in business! LOL) I've always hated collecting money from people who owed me, so I learned a good lesson early on. If someone places a custom order, get half the money up front. Makes it much easier. If they ask why, tell them you need it for materials and that it's your standard policy to do it that way. Give them a written receipt so that both of you have proof of payment. If they're serious about the order, they'll understand. If not, walk away. It's a hard lesson to learn and it always surprises you who the deadbeats are! Good luck to you.


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

Did you leave the blankets with her? if so, then I believe that you should give her a "gentle" reminder that she owes you for them.
If not, perhaps query if she still wants them, and if you don't hear from her, sell them on to someone who does.
I have had a smilar experience and now ask for the money for the yarn up front, and then work from there.
Good luck, it's not nice to have to do this.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

When we pay a craftsman -- plumber, electrician, etc., it's pay when service rendered along with a service charge. Yarn is expensive and your time should be worth something. People have no idea and are often ignorant of this when requesting a knitting job. I had a woman ask for a sweater and told me she would 'let' me make her one. Needless to say, that was years ago and she is still waiting. Live and learn. I hope you eventually get this resolved without bad feelings between you.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

warpspeedlinda said:


> I was asked to create two blankets (before Thanksgiving) for Christmas Presents for their niece and nephew...I agreed, bought the yarn, and created two blankets.
> Took them to the person on Tuesday the 4th of December and she said oh they were beautiful and that she'd pay me on that Friday the 7th of December.
> Haven't heard a peep from her?
> Should I just forget about it?
> ...


You haven't forgotten about it and you should not. Simply ask, "Have you forgotten that you owe me money for the blankets I made as we had agreed?"


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Give her the benefit of doubt and call. Maybe she forgot or just got busy.


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm not trying to play devils advocate, but perhaps it has slipped her mind. Start with a gentle reminder you might be surprised. I have the "look for something good in every one.
Hope this helps a little


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

You could just contact her and ask , "by the way, did you still want the blankets you asked me to make for you?"


----------



## knitterme (Sep 23, 2012)

for gosh sakes, stop fretting about it and give her a call !


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

Establish a policy, i.e. The total price will be $XX.xx.A non-refundable deposit of $XX.xx is required to cover material costs. Put your policy in writing and use it with everyone who wants an item. This is the world we live in.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

This is a lesson never give over merchandise unless there is cash money in hand. My son has learned that lesson also recently. I know I would never communicate with that person again and if ever asked again I would flatly say NO. I would like to think people are honest but they are not. And if ever you do get your money give a receipt. Again never ever give over the product until there is cash..NOT Check..in hand.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Did you leave the afghans there with her without getting the money? Yikes. If so, I wouldn't let it go...ever. (But that's me, don't like getting ripped off.) However, if you told her you had them but did not leave them with her, then I would remind her once more and then let it go. She may not have the money and is embarrassed to say so.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

If it is a job for payment I would always ask for the yarn money "up front". If they are willing to give you this first, then chances are they will pay your labor costs as well.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

She may not think you had enough time to finish the blankets! It would have taken me much longer to complete them, that's for sure! Call her giving her the benefit of the doubt till you are told she does not want them now. 

She may have had something come up financially that was unexpected and she is embarrassed.  

Let's hope all is well for the both of you! I wish you well.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Did she not like the blankets once she saw them and changed her mind? That could be a possibility. I would call her and ask her and then sell them if she doesn't like them. I too would ask for the cost of the yarn ahead of time and say it is non-refundable. And have the written and signed agreement.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

COULD YOU PLEASE USE CHIT-CHAT SECTION FOR THESE RUMBLINGS...


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Phone her and just say Hi, can you let me know if you still want these blankets, if so could you pop the money round as I still have them here and I want you to have first choice before I put them up for sale


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> warpspeedlinda said:
> 
> 
> > No I still have the blankets...I'm just puzzled as to why she hasn't contacted me.
> ...


I wouldn't tell her you had another buyer. That will only give her a "hook" not to feel guilty for you being out the money. And my thought on deposits for an order would be to ask people to pay up front enough to cover the cost of the yarn and other materials that might be needed.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

ultrahiggs said:


> Phone her and just say Hi, can you let me know if you still want these blankets, if so could you pop the money round as I still have them here and I want you to have first choice before I put them up for sale


Phone her and just say Hi, can you let me know if you still want these blankets, if so could you pop the money round as I still have them here and I want you to have first choice before I put them up for sale


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

ceciliavillabona said:


> COULD YOU PLEASE USE CHIT-CHAT SECTION FOR THESE RUMBLINGS...


This article is about knitting and not general chit chat, please chill out x


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

ceciliavillabona said:


> COULD YOU PLEASE USE CHIT-CHAT SECTION FOR THESE RUMBLINGS...


Cecelia, this section is for things relating to knitting. This definitely relates to knitting. The chit-chat section is for topics NOT related to knitting and/or crocheting or needlework in general. And yelling (caps) is NOT going to make your complaint any more acceptable.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

A gentle reminder at first. Perhaps your friend has had some unexpected issues/stress come up. Hope that you are able to be compensated for your hard woerk. I would not give her the blankets though until I was paid.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Why would you undersell your skills like that? How could anyone expect a hand knitted blanket for only $75. And to not pay at even that low price is unthinkable!! Take her to small claims court!


----------



## Little Person (Jul 13, 2012)

Under NO circumstances forget it!!!!! She asked you to design and make 2 blankets at her request with a price set upon for each blanket!!!!! Present her a bill for the yarn and your time - don't forget - $150.00!!!!!! It was your blood sweat and tears that did all the work - get your money. If she is a friend, there will not be a problem, but you need to follow through with the bill!!! A bank would not let it slide, a store would not let it slide, utility companies would not let it slide - why should you??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sassy22 (Sep 29, 2012)

A friend asked me to knit her a beautiufl Sidar sweater in silk/merino/cashmere. We agreed on a price and I got busy. When I contacted her to let her know if was finished she said she had changed her mind and didn't want it. The yarn alone was $110. Now if anyone asks me to knit something for them I find out how much the yarn is going to be and ask for that amount up front. This way I at least get paid for the yarn. I eventually sold the sweater for just the cost of the yarn.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Agree w/ knitting canok.
say i have an offerr,[ better than yours] and will sell, unless.....


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

warpspeedlinda said:


> No I still have the blankets...I'm just puzzled as to why she hasn't contacted me.
> I'll check on this and get back to everyone tomorrow on this subject. Has to be a reason for this....very puzzling.


Since you still have the blankets I would give her a a gentle reminder since she wanted them for Christmas. If she dosen't come up with the money you have blankets you can gift yourself or donate to chariety. The good thing is is you have the blankets in your possesion.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

warpspeedlinda said:


> I was asked to create two blankets (before Thanksgiving) for Christmas Presents for their niece and nephew...I agreed, bought the yarn, and created two blankets.
> Took them to the person on Tuesday the 4th of December and she said oh they were beautiful and that she'd pay me on that Friday the 7th of December.
> Haven't heard a peep from her?
> Should I just forget about it?
> ...


Maybe just a 'senior moment'. When she comes to wrap them up it might make her wonder if she had, in fact, paid for them. You could always ask after Christmas if they were liked.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

kknott4957 said:


> give her the benefit of the doubt. Maybe something happened, illness, unexpected car disaster, etc. Call her and remind her about the blankets. If she gives you some vague excuse then give her a deadline to pay or you will sell the blankets to someone else.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

warpspeedlinda said:


> Yes I suppose I should but you'd think she'd be the one contacting me...gees some people....


My grandmother used to quote scripture: "You have not because you ask not." Remind her.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

The only problem with taking a deposit is getting the balance. I had people pay for the yarn and then that was it. Nothing for my time. I agree that if she wants to maintain her friendship (while never knitting for her again)....call and say you have another buyer and was she still interested in the blankets. Her friend may be relieved if she doesn't have the money now


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Look at it this way. If you were actually running a business and someone placed an order. You would call them and ask them if they still wanted the goods, right? Before you give them to her hand her a bill/receipt for the blankets. When I was knitting and selling I attached my business card to each item with the price on the card and made a receipt with a hand written "thank you for your purchase" also for them to keep.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I do wish you good luck. Next time get the money up front.


warpspeedlinda said:


> I was asked to create two blankets (before Thanksgiving) for Christmas Presents for their niece and nephew...I agreed, bought the yarn, and created two blankets.
> Took them to the person on Tuesday the 4th of December and she said oh they were beautiful and that she'd pay me on that Friday the 7th of December.
> Haven't heard a peep from her?
> Should I just forget about it?
> ...


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Unfortunately I've been in this situation before. You are wonderful for offering to do this. I have had to show the recipient the product that I knitted for them and have told them that when they can pay me for my work then they can have it! Seems a little crude, but you have to look out for you. You put alot of time into them and deserve to be paid. Other times I have taken 1/2 of cost as a deposit.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

warpspeedlinda said:


> I was asked to create two blankets (before Thanksgiving) for Christmas Presents for their niece and nephew...I agreed, bought the yarn, and created two blankets.
> Took them to the person on Tuesday the 4th of December and she said oh they were beautiful and that she'd pay me on that Friday the 7th of December.
> Haven't heard a peep from her?
> Should I just forget about it?
> ...


Unfortunately, I'm believe you are out the money. You should never leave an item (or deliver an item) until the money is received. -- I've learned the hard way over the years, -- but ocassionally people will surprise you. I would call as a reminder. If that doesn't work, send a letter each week for several weeks. Then stop worrying about it and think of it as a cheap 'life lesson'.


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

I would remind her.


----------



## gajh (Dec 21, 2012)

A bit late but, I'm a costume designer and I 'build' the costumes also. I have always used the industry standard for costumes art-really any custom work TERM PAYMENTS 1/2 to begin the project (if materials are costly the materials cost before I begin) and the balance due upon receipt of goods. After 40 years I can tell you the only times I have been burnt are the 4 times I did not adhere to this constructive fair and clear structure. For now offer the blankets for cash to the lady if no go -- walk away and remember to respect yourself your time and your own money.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

warpspeedlinda said:


> I was asked to create two blankets (before Thanksgiving) for Christmas Presents for their niece and nephew...I agreed, bought the yarn, and created two blankets.
> Took them to the person on Tuesday the 4th of December and she said oh they were beautiful and that she'd pay me on that Friday the 7th of December.
> Haven't heard a peep from her?
> Should I just forget about it?
> ...


Yes, of course you should contact her and tell her you haven't received her check. Was that how she was to pay her or is this someone you work with or see often? Did she tell you HOW she was gonna pay you? If it was to be mailed you can say that perhaps the check was lost in the Christmas rush or perhaps , in the Christmas rush she has forgotten about it. But she HAS the blankets? $150.00 is a lot of money and you need it. You shouldn't be too shy to speak up!


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

This is a tough one because I did the same thing with sewing. A local florist who I have been buying from for over 20 years saw a shirt I made -- he ordered one and paid for it. Then, he said he wanted a few more -- so I brought fabric for him to choose. He chose 5 more fabrics and told me to sew them up. When 3 were done, I contacted him and visited the store 4 times -- he refused to call me or return my phone calls. So, not only did I feel "used", he lost a good customer. If he had told me he had a change of heart, no problem. He is not even "man enough" to do that.

So, I sold them at boutiques for more than I was going to sell to him and made more $$ -- and learned a huge lesson -- get a down payment, non refundable, of at least half of what it will cost to make. That way if he changed his mind, I'm not out with my time or materials.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

warpspeedlinda said:


> Yes I suppose I should but you'd think she'd be the one contacting me...gees some people....


Yes, of course she should be the one to contact you but she hasn't so the ball is in your court. What are you afraid of?


----------



## laurie kinnunen (Mar 15, 2011)

Maybe she knows their finished and are a "sure thing"and is so busy she isn't Ian's concerned. Or maybe something tragic happened ABD diesn't have the money now. Call her and talk about it.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

When I make something for someone for money, I ask for 50% up front, and the balance on delivery.

That way, I get money for yarn in the beginning and don't have to pay out of pocket, so I won't lose anything, and usually there's a bit left over so that I get SOMETHING for my trouble. I make it clear that the deposit is non-refundable because I'll be using it to buy yarn. Then, I get my real profit at the end.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

kknott4957 said:


> give her the benefit of the doubt. Maybe something happened, illness, unexpected car disaster, etc. Call her and remind her about the blankets. If she gives you some vague excuse then give her a deadline to pay or you will sell the blankets to someone else.


Be careful.....don't tell her you will sell them to someone else unless you HAVE 2 people to sell them to.

Did I read your post right? I thought you gave them to her on Dec. 4th.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Guess many of us have to learn the hard way. I was asked to make 2 snowman hats by a friend of my daughter who now lives out of state. When the hats were finished I contacted her by a private note on facebook. Told her the hats were finished and the cost of the postage plus what the yarn had cost. She then said oh now that's ok Rosemary you don't need to bother I know you are busy with Jen having her baby soon. When I said they are finished and put the pictures up with the colors she had requested, there was no contact. Packed away for a day when some one else might want them.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

This is exactly why I ask for at least half down when knitting a commission piece..at least enough to cover the cost of the yarn. 

I have, at times, asked for a larger percentage if it's a special design, like an unusual size or a custom design. Those things usually won't be appealing to anyone else.

But I never turn over the goods till I have that last check in my hands! It's just too easy for people to "forget".


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, and you have my sympathy. I once had a sewing shop, after I retired from teaching Home Economics. My first project for significant fee was for a king size quilt for another teacher's wife as a Christmas gift . The project started in August. I machine-pieced a burgundy and blue & white Lone Star quilt, hand quilted. Finished on Dec. 23rd.I provided all materials, and did all the work myself. I collected half the full price when the deal was agreed upon.

When I finished, my good friend said: "I've already paid you, right?" I reminded him that he has paid only half the price, then he smiled a curious smile, and handed me some cash. I counted it and discovered it was $50.00 shy of the agreed upon amount.

We had not put the details of our deal in writing. He did pay the balance, which he had in a pocket, before leaving with the quilt. He knew the set price, and was testing to see if he could get away with less. Human nature? or plain old greed and dishonesty? I do not know the answer to that.

I never made another project that involved again. If I had, I would have insisted on a written agreement, witnessed by a notary public. If someone who was considered a friend would engage in this devious practice, well.... you get the point. A written agreement would be a legal instrument that could be taken to court, and maybe get the agreed upon price. I learned long ago to put business deals in in writing, even when lending money to my own children. 
Once verbal agreements meant something. These days, well, something has happened to our culture, and many we consider to be friends, or "good people," just are not dependable to keep their word.

When doing a project for a price that is appropriate for the work, be sure to get half up front. At least your materials will be paid for.

This is my opinion based on my own experience. I would rather spend my time and money for supplies for family or myself, or for gifts. Saves me from lots of disappointment.

We live and learn, right? 


warpspeedlinda said:


> I was asked to create two blankets (before Thanksgiving) for Christmas Presents for their niece and nephew...I agreed, bought the yarn, and created two blankets.
> Took them to the person on Tuesday the 4th of December and she said oh they were beautiful and that she'd pay me on that Friday the 7th of December.
> Haven't heard a peep from her?
> Should I just forget about it?
> ...


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh My gosh! You need to call her and tell her you are worried her check got lost in the Christmas mail avalanche. Could you stop over and pick it up, the total was ???? and then do it. I know that sounds brash, but it was your hard work, $$$, and her promise. I've been burned too many times by people I've bought the yarn for, made the item, and given it to them, only to never get paid. If it would have been a special order from a store, they'd be hounding her for it, Good Luck,


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm with Norma B on this. Next time ask for a non-refundable deposit for the yarn or have the person go with you to select the yarn and have them pay for it. Once they have a financial investment, they will be more committed to the project. And why not generate an invoice showing the deposit paid and the balance due on completion and give it to them before you start working on it? I'm a mean old professional bookkeeper and I have seen pretty much all when it comes to people not paying their bills


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

I really admire your optimism, but .. this lady has been hurt by an unfeeling, possibly greedy, and selfish person, and deserves to be reimbursed for what was agreed on for this work. Turning the other cheek is hardly practical for business dealings, to be fair. 
This person who is a cheat, obviously has little that is good in her nature. Our Maker loves kindness and mercy, but is also an advocate for justice. Just saying. ...



jacqui_c said:


> I'm not trying to play devils advocate, but perhaps it has slipped her mind. Start with a gentle reminder you might be surprised. I have the "look for something good in every one.
> Hope this helps a little


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Send her an invoice.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I am confused. 

Did you already turn over the blankets to her (before getting paid) for your time and work and cost of the yarn?

If the answer is Yes, then kindly ask her for the $ that you agreed on and tell her you need this $ to make other gifts that people have ordered.

If you have not turned over the finished blankets to her yet - then say nothing, keep the blankets to give to family/friends who appreciate your work.

Perhaps this person has a 'short memory' and has forgotten that you both agreed on a price for her to pay you for your work.

Good Luck and Merry Christmas!

Fisherwoman

PS: In the future (get your money) BEFOREHAND!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ceciliavillabona said:


> COULD YOU PLEASE USE CHIT-CHAT SECTION FOR THESE RUMBLINGS...


I know this annoys you, but you can solve the problem for yourself by simply clicking on "Unwatch, Okay," and then deleting this thread for your computer. Perfection on a forum is never going to happen :~).


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

warpspeedlinda said:


> No I still have the blankets...I'm just puzzled as to why she hasn't contacted me.
> I'll check on this and get back to everyone tomorrow on this subject. Has to be a reason for this....very puzzling.


You are right, there has to be a reason. Call to ask if she still wants them for Christmas and (gently) remind her of the cost.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

ALWAYS get your $ in advance for time, effort and cost of yarn to knit, sew, craft, crochet for another.

People have short memories!

This is a great reminder for others out there who make the mistake of knitting or crafting for supposed friends/family who in the end do not step up to the plate, Christmas time or anytime!

Fisherwoman


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

To Lostarts:

You are a smart lady and a very smart business woman!

Fisherwoman


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Mrs. Mac said:


> I really admire your optimism, but .. this lady has been hurt by an unfeeling, possibly greedy, and selfish person, and deserves to be reimbursed for what was agreed on for this work. Turning the other cheek is hardly practical for business dealings, to be fair.
> This person who is a cheat, obviously has little that is good in her nature. Our Maker loves kindness and mercy, but is also an advocate for justice. Just saying. ...
> 
> 
> ...


Mrs. Mac, I agree totally :~). I don't think allowing anyone to get away with such behavior does anything except encourage them to do it again, and who wants to be guilty of aiding and abetting???


----------



## Nanabee26 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've made many items by request for both friends and clients. My hard and fast rule is to always get funds to buy the materials first as a deposit applied to the finished price. Then at least if for some reason the item is not paid for I can sell it to someone else and I'm not out-of-pocket for the supplies. I've never had anyone say it was unfair.


----------



## Nanabee26 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've made many items by request for both friends and clients. My hard and fast rule is to always get funds to buy the materials first as a deposit applied to the finished price. Then at least if for some reason the item is not paid for I can sell it to someone else and I'm not out-of-pocket for the supplies. I've never had anyone say it was unfair.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I had the same thing happen to me. My best friend asked me to make her eight of the dishcloths along with eight scrubbies. She wanted to give them for gifts and she did state that she would pay me for them. This cotton yarn as gone up quite a bit. You use to get 5 for $4.00 when they went on sale. Now they are 4 for $6.00. I charged her $30.00. I even made an extra Christmas dishcloth for her daughters at no charge. AND I made her a few of the dishcloths and scribbies. As of today, I have not received verification that she received them, I mailed them the first of December, not a thank you or even the money. I know $30.00 doesn't seem alot but it's just the point. Why do friends/relatives feel they can take advantage of us dedicated and thoughtful knitters.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

There are lessons to learn here. One of them is: don't hand over the goods until the money is in your hand.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I would go ahead and contact her. I was asked to make two blankets last year and I phoned the person when I had finished, but didn't hear from her for about two weeks. Turns out that she had gone on holidays during that time and contacted me when she retuned. Give this lady the benefit of the doubt and you may be surprised.


----------



## Jolanda (Sep 29, 2012)

I have been asked to make sweaters and afghans and such, I always tell them they need to pay for the yarn up front, they decide on the colour, and I will go shopping for them. If they balk at the cost of the yarn, the game is over. 
The serious ones will give me the money right away, the rest just forget it. 
Works for me! 
Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd definitely get in touch with the person in question and ask if she still wants the afghans. Remind her of your initial discussion and the price you both agreed on. That's about all you can do.

I hope she comes through with the money! And if she doesn't, well, you might want to rethink if you're going to take on any further knitting projects for anybody.

Here's one way that I've dealt with long-term freelance projects: I ask for 1/3 of the payment initially, 1/3 half the way through the project, and 1/3 at the conclusion of the project. That might work for you--and might discourage any cheapskates who don't intend to pay you!

Let us know what happens.

Hazel


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Talk to her in person - be honest and tell her what you've shared with us. 
Something might have come up. However - very important - no $ - no blankets.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

She may be like me. I have a memory like a sieve and if I were your friend I would welcome a call to say the blankets are finished and please collect them with payment, as Christmas is almost here. Just make the call, no need to feel embarassed or uncomfortable.


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

I would give a gentle reminder stating that with the holidays approaching she must be so busy that she forgot. You could say that you really enjoyed making the blankets and had already decided what you were going to purchase with the $150.


----------



## crumpetcat (Jul 13, 2012)

the same thing happened to me, someone asked me to make a set of 'same smile panda's', I sent 5 messages to the person, then wrote on her' wall' on facebook, I just wrote 'it would be nice if you answered my messages' and she said I was being rude and would get someone more polite to make the panda's, so I just left it at that and sold them elsewhere, sometimes its not worth the hassle.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

remind her as often as necessary until she pays you.....it's necessary to be firm but kind in this life and not let others walk all over you or not live up to their promises and create resentment....julie


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

Deffinitely yes, go and ask for your money or the blankets back.

I learned the hard way, like you, did the work then got nothing back, not as much as you, but will never do it agian.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

fstknitter said:


> The only problem with taking a deposit is getting the balance. I had people pay for the yarn and then that was it. Nothing for my time. I agree that if she wants to maintain her friendship (while never knitting for her again)....call and say you have another buyer and was she still interested in the blankets. Her friend may be relieved if she doesn't have the money now


That's an easy equation. Deposit + balance = you get the item!


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

crumpetcat said:


> the same thing happened to me, someone asked me to make a set of 'same smile panda's', I sent 5 messages to the person, then wrote on her' wall' on facebook, I just wrote 'it would be nice if you answered my messages' and she said I was being rude and would get someone more polite to make the panda's, so I just left it at that and sold them elsewhere, sometimes its not worth the hassle.


As my mother used to say, "It takes all kinds to make the world go 'round, and some really push!" You were smart to just drop it, crumpetcat. Ditto what others have said about partial payment first, at least enough to cover the materials. Let us know what happens...


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

If this person doesn't want to pay, you can always take her to small claims court. Check to see what the dollar amount is for your county's small claims court. I'd think that $150 would be sufficient. It costs little to file in small claims court.

You can be sure that this person won't show up when the hearing takes place. You'll win. The problem then will be collecting the money. You could probably hire a collection agency, but it's not worth $150.

I hadn't realized, at first reading your note, that you gave the woman the afghans. That, unfortunately, wasn't a good move, given that she didn't pay you at the time she received the afghans. 

I would definitely call this person, ask politely to be paid, and as equally politely (if she doesn't want to pay up) tell her that you're coming over immediately to pick up the afghans if she doesn't.

I only hope that she's just ditzy and not mean-spirited.

Good luck, and please let us know how it goes.

Hazel


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree - you should have asked for a deposit - that way you would know if she really wanted them....if she is the one requesting the blankets, then she should be able to pay for them...thank heavens you still have the blankets - at least all is not lost - you could still sell them to someone else....but I would be wary about making anything else for this person if she renigs on this deal


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

If you still have the receipt, you could show it to her and tell her what she owes for the materials. This is truly an uncomfortable situation. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

I would call her to remind her about the blankets and see what's going on. Maybe something happened and she couldn't call you? If she changed her mind about the blankets, I'm sure you will be able to sell them or give them to other babies as gifts.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I learned the hard way that not everyone is to be trusted. Be they a friend or relative, sad to say. I now require at least a half down payment on any item that is ordered and I put EVERYTHING in writing. I know this sounds harsh, but I am not a bank and cannot afford to make things for others and not be reimbursed. Good yarn is expensive and so is my time!


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

What NormaB said. You should have gotten at least 1/2 total cost up front. Good luck with things.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

I agree with evryone else give her a call just to remind her. A coworker approached me a couple of weeks ago and ask me to crochet her a baby blanket. She went on vacation for two weeks and she have not mentioned anything about the blanket when she returned, I asked her do she still want it, her response was I will let you know. Well I had already started on the blanket and I am about half way done. So I have already stopped working on it. No monies were exchanged but it was my time that was taken. Lesson learned I will take money first.


----------



## Promise1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd call her and gently ask if she is still interested in the blankets. She may have come upon hard times, or perhaps something else is bugging her. Sometimes I ask for a down-payment, or for the person to pay for the yarn before I start. That gets them more emotionally involved. It also is an indication of how serious the person is. People are funny sometimes.


----------



## Promise1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Telling her you have another buyer is a great idea. Since you know that you can sell them elsewhere, it will let her off the hook, but I would probably not knit for her again.


----------



## Jolanda (Sep 29, 2012)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> I'd definitely get in touch with the person in question and ask if she still wants the afghans. Remind her of your initial discussion and the price you both agreed on. That's about all you can do.
> 
> I hope she comes through with the money! And if she doesn't, well, you might want to rethink if you're going to take on any further knitting projects for anybody.
> 
> ...


That is an even better idea. I bet all of us have gotten stuck one way or another over the years.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

It could be that the woman just didn't realize how close to Christmas the blankets would be ready and now she is short the funds, and embarrassed that she can't follow through at this time. We've all had that happen, so give her the benefit of the doubt and call her with a gentle reminder. You should find out in that conversation what the situation is.


----------



## KayRedHat (Dec 11, 2012)

Glad you still have the blankets. Maybe she's in a tight cash flow. I would remind her, in case she wants them for Christmas.


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

Isn't it amazing how people will simply "forget" when it comes to your money? She is not a friend if this is the way she does business with you. Bill her and if she does not pay sue her. I know it seems harsh but friendship is friendship and business is busines. Your money is out there, yarn is no longer inexpensive, and you have your own obligations. 
If she gets upset that's just too bad. These were not gifts.

You still have the blankets? Call her tell her she has 24 hours to show up with the CASH or you will sell the blankets to someone else. Then do it.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

My mother knit for other people. She always had them buy the yarn and the pattern. She didn't charge to knit, but let them know up front that she would keep any left over yarn. She liked to knit, as did the rest of the family, so she never had to knit for me or my children.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

She would remember much better if you hadn't given them to her until her money cleared your bank--that's experience talking.


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

Had something like this happen. Woman (went to school, same church) like a scarf I had made for myself, ask me if I would make her a red one, was buying a new coat and wanted red scarf. So I made it and couple weeks after church I said I have your scarf and ready to had it to her, she said, oh thanks but I bought one.... gave it to another friend.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi - I would type up a dummy invoice (you will probably find a format on-line if you google) and print and add your own info-this will make it official, and ensure your payment. I take it she has the blankets? If not-attach the invoice, and deliver together asap.
Worst case scenario-if she doesn't have them-and on delivery she no longer wants them-tell her you invested the $$$ on her behalf at her request, and you will have to find another buyer now they are completed.
then you have 2 blankets to sell or for gifts....

And ensure for the next time-if someone commissions you to make an item, guess the cost of the materials, ask for a deposit upfront, then you are covered on cost 1st-
I would still have the dummy invoice-makes it all official and a reminder to recipient...


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd ask her if she wants them ... You think you can trust friends but that's not always the case.. I had a friend order 2 hats the beginning of Nov ... I emailed beginning of Dec and offered to split the postage with her.. Didn't hear back so I emailed again .. Her reply was not to worry about them as someone else had given them hats but she might order a different one for a different grandchild . .. I've got news for her ...if she asks about it .. The price just went up and it's $$ up front this time


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

knittingcanuk said:


> I would call her and tell her blankets are ready and remind her of the price. Tell her you would like them picked up and paid for by such and such a date or you will sell them. It may have slipped her mind or she may be in a bit of a financial bind but you shouldn't have to suffer for it. Make sure you get CASH!


Some people have conned me by giving a sob story and getting me to do my part of the bargain without their doing theirs. Be businesslike, I say, as above and in other comments. Don;t be apologetic with her, just pleasant and firm.


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh my......... a simple reminder should do it! You put time and expense into those!


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

I also work as a pet sitter in people's homes and I always get the money up front! But...when I knit for others I'm usually knitting from my ridiculously huge stash. If I have to buy special yarn I get the money for it first. That way I'm not out of pocket for the yarn. If I don't get payment at the end...I usually yell and scream (in private) and either give the item as a gift or donate it to our church's annual Christmas Bazaar. If I really like it, I might even keep it for myself!!!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

redquilter said:


> The way I understand it is that you still have the blankets. Is that correct? I would do exactly as knittingcanuk said. BUT, do NOT hand over the blankets until you have cash in hand.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

Seems to me that YOU learned a hard but great lesson here! Knit for those you love, family or not. Each stitch is a hug for the end uses, not the "buyer"(?)


----------



## Little Person (Jul 13, 2012)

I thought she gave her the blankets on Dec. 4 which means she has nothing but a big dollar amount owed to her.


sam0767 said:


> warpspeedlinda said:
> 
> 
> > No I still have the blankets...I'm just puzzled as to why she hasn't contacted me.
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I would remind her. Since you don't know why she hasn't (no money, death in family, busy baking cookies?), I'd assume she had a good reason. That way you keep the relationship good - and get paid!


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

since often times making stuff for others to give gets tricky when it comes to prices, costs, and fees; i often don't do that. a friend recently asked about lapghans for her elderly father, she offered to pay for them when she made the request; but i just went ahead and made them with some yarn i had set back that was not designated for another project. that way, if she does pay for the yarn, great! but if she doesn't, that's ok too. and i don't expect her to pay for my time or skill, because she doesn't really know what goes into something like that. many folks don't. this way, there are no hurt feelings, no misunderstandings, no resentments that build up. i hope you are able to decide what to do and that things go well!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Keep on at her for the money, if she's married tell her husband. It's absolutely lousy when that happens. Good luck.


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

Luckily you did not pass those blankets over to her. Maybe she has changed her mind and doesn't want them but too embarrassed to say so. I'd give her a call, ask her if she is still interested in buying the blankets, but give her the chance to say 'no thanks' by claiming you can easily sell them or even that you are happy to keep them for yourself and/or someone else in your family.

No issue here really, given that you already have the blankets.

Never knit for her again. Or, ask for price of wool at least, up front.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

ceciliavillabona said:


> COULD YOU PLEASE USE CHIT-CHAT SECTION FOR THESE RUMBLINGS...


W H Y ?


----------



## chi ladyknitter (Nov 20, 2012)

I always ask for the cost of the yarn as a down payment, been left hanging to many times Sorry.


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

Sadly, so many of us are taken advantage of in these situations. All transaction details must be worked out and agreed to ahead of time, and yes, I would say 50% for the "deposit" to be used for the yarn (so that if they back out, at least the yarn is covered). Yarn is not cheap, if you want a cheap blanket, go to Wal-Mart or K-Mart (no offense to either- I am a regular customer for many things). 

At this point, a nicely worded reminder about the agreement & the expense you have already shouldered on her behalf is very appropriate. The response you get (or lack of one) will tell you all you need to know. If you get more delays or no response, then sell them elsewhere, or give as gifts to those who will appreciate them.


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

ceciliavillabona said:


> COULD YOU PLEASE USE CHIT-CHAT SECTION FOR THESE RUMBLINGS...


Are you aware that you are shouting? Also, others enjoy chatting about this topic, and this is a valid thread. Take a chill-pill and simply ignore it if you don't like it! Geezzzz...


----------



## PoppyL (Nov 15, 2012)

I would remind her.

When I have a custom order, I always collect the full amount up front. I have to spend money and time when I do an order. If for some reason they are not satisfied. They would only get a refund once the item has been sold to someone else by me. At that time they would then get a refund of their money - could take a while.


----------



## peachgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> warpspeedlinda said:
> 
> 
> > No I still have the blankets...I'm just puzzled as to why she hasn't contacted me.
> ...


I think this is excellent detailed advice.


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

Maybe she doesn't realize that you've actually completed them both. She may feel you'd be put off if she called and "rushed" you. I think a friendly call would be in order and tell her how beautiful they turned out and you can't wait until she sees them. Leave it at that and then things will probably fall into place. The holidays have us all frazzled at some points.....


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I completely agree with DeeDeeF's comment about getting a deposit up front. When I make an afghan for someone, I usually ask them to pay for the yarn up front and then I collect for the rest of the agreed upon price when it is finished. That way you are at least reimbursed for the yarn. One time I trusted someone that asked me to make a croched baby blanket. I got it made and the person never paid me for it. I ended up giving it as a baby gift at a baby shower later.


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

I think I would call her right away & ask to be paid OR for the return of the blankets BEFORE she gives them away. I would not have turned them over to her till I was paid.


----------



## horse (Apr 19, 2011)

Christmas or not, you spent your money, and more important your time. I would "definitely" call her and tell you need the money for unexpected finances that just came up during the holiday season. I would not let this slip by...


----------



## 8169 (Feb 22, 2011)

My answer to her would be. Are you still interested in the blankets, because I do have others that have seen them and are willing to pay $75.00 for them. There was alot of your time and effort put into them. I would either call her or keep after her until she gives you an answer.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Since you know she isn't reliable insist on cash, not a check. You said she wanted them by Christmas so don't accept a later deadline, and another later, etc. I surely would mention the amount of time you spent making them as well as the cost of the yarn, a guilt trip, as it seems your time and cash outlay don't seem to concern her much. If she ran into a problem she should have told you then. 

Next time you contract how about having the customer purchase the yarn and you hand over the item after you get the cost of your work when it's done. You could simply explain you had a bad experience and your policy is no exceptions.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I would definitely remind her! And would have gotten payment before giving her the projects. This has happened to me so that is why I say remind her!


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

bilbep said:


> I think I would call her right away & ask to be paid OR for the return of the blankets BEFORE she gives them away. I would not have turned them over to her till I was paid.


I think if you read back on the previous posts you'll see that the KP lady still has the blankets


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

warpspeedlinda said:


> I was asked to create two blankets (before Thanksgiving) for Christmas Presents for their niece and nephew...I agreed, bought the yarn, and created two blankets.
> Took them to the person on Tuesday the 4th of December and she said oh they were beautiful and that she'd pay me on that Friday the 7th of December.
> Haven't heard a peep from her?
> Should I just forget about it?
> ...


Seeing that this is a business transaction, handle it as such. If she has the blankets, call her to remind her that her invoice is still outstanding and you'll be in her neighbourhood and (pick a day) will be dropping by to get her payment, in cash, which you would prefer.

In the future, if someone wants you to make something for them, get all the details on paper: date of delivery, cost, means of payment (cash) and both you and the customer sign the document. The buyer will then understand their responsibility and that this is a real business transaction they're signing up for. Also, make an appointment to meet with the customer to pick out and pay for the yarn they choose. If they can't meet with you, they can send you a money order for the yarn. Consider your business as cash and carry. A worker is worthy of her or his hire and your work should be valued for the original art that it is.

If they're not prepared to do this, they're not serious about buying your work.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

wkyangel said:


> Maybe she doesn't realize that you've actually completed them both. She may feel you'd be put off if she called and "rushed" you. I think a friendly call would be in order and tell her how beautiful they turned out and you can't wait until she sees them. Leave it at that and then things will probably fall into place. The holidays have us all frazzled at some points.....


You make a good point. Maybe she doesn't want to be a pest and call about the blankets. It's getting very close to Christmas now - hope you can resolve it by then.


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

I would just remind her the blankets are ready, if she is wanting them for a Christmas Present then I would tell her she needs to be picking them up, but unless I had the money I would not give her the Blankets....


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

Wooo wooo She got her blankets and will have a very Merry Christmas...she's had been sick with bronchitis the past few weeks...


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Blessings to her and thankfully all is well for you with the blankets, money etc...Merry Christmas - all's well that ends well!!


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

warpspeedlinda said:


> Wooo wooo She got her blankets and will have a very Merry Christmas...she's had been sick with bronchitis the past few weeks...


But we all want to know ... Did you get paid the agreed amount?


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

So happy all went well.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I learned something from your situation. I would require the person to buy the yarn before I started the project. In my financial situation there is no way I could pay out of pocket for someone else's yarn. You buy it and then I'll do it for you. After that I would want to be paid the rest of the money for my time and effort before they got the project.


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

I knit, mostly, with luxury fibers. I NEVER allow anyone to buy the yarn to make anything. They want a cashmere scarf with Red Heart and it just isn't possible. So when they approach me to make something I figure how much I will invest in the yarn and multiply by 3 and add it back into the cost then divide by 2. So if it will cost $40 for the yarn I come up with a total cost of $160 divided by 2 is $80. Which I must have before I even think of pulling out my needles with the remainder on completion and delivery. 
It saves me a LOT of anxiety and work for nothing.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

knittingcanuk said:


> I would call her and tell her blankets are ready and remind her of the price. Tell her you would like them picked up and paid for by such and such a date or you will sell them. It may have slipped her mind or she may be in a bit of a financial bind but you shouldn't have to suffer for it. Make sure you get CASH!


I agree that you should call her and remind her the blankets are ready. You may also want to remind her that she asked for them to be completed for Christmas and Christmas is less than a week away. Sounds like getting cash is the way to go. I like the idea of getting a percentage before starting the project and getting the remainder when the project is complete.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

warpspeedlinda said:


> Wooo wooo She got her blankets and will have a very Merry Christmas...she's had been sick with bronchitis the past few weeks...


Glad to hear it worked out for you. In the future I would get a percentage before I started anything and the remainder upon delivery. Personally I would call periodically to let the recipient know the progress of the project. This would be a gentle reminder to them that you are working on the project and it will remind them of their commitment to you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

warpspeedlinda said:


> Wooo wooo She got her blankets and will have a very Merry Christmas...she's had been sick with bronchitis the past few weeks...


I was hoping there was a valid reason. All is well! Merry Christmas!


----------



## huneebee331 (Nov 23, 2012)

It might have been an impulse on her part to agree to buying them. I agree that the best way to handle it is to give her a call and tell her that they are ready for pick-up or delivery and how much she owes you. Come to think of it, $75.00 for the yarn for each blanket is a lot of money, so if you have to sell them to someone else, surely the price will increase due to your time and effort and expertise. Good luck with this! And Merry Christmas!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Glad it finally worked out. Lots of anxiety in the meantime though!


----------



## huneebee331 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yay! All worked out -- now have a nice cup of tea and enjoy the Christmas countdown!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

warpspeedlinda said:


> Wooo wooo She got her blankets and will have a very Merry Christmas...she's had been sick with bronchitis the past few weeks...


Oh, I'm SO glad to hear this! Now you can relax.

Hazel


----------



## pebbels (Oct 5, 2012)

I would be open with her and just ask outright do you still want the blankets


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

Yes the mystery was solved....she had been pretty sick...all is well and her neice and nephew will be surprised with their new blankets. 

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> warpspeedlinda said:
> 
> 
> > Wooo wooo She got her blankets and will have a very Merry Christmas...she's had been sick with bronchitis the past few weeks...
> ...


I am alos glad things worked out for you.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Our better natures at work.


----------



## Etoile700 (Oct 31, 2012)

It sound to me like you have already given the blankets to her( in the first sentence), in the second sentence you wonder if she still wants them? 
There is a lot of confusion here. If you stilll have the blankets, give this woman one chance to pick them up, und pay in full, if she does not do that, sell them on Ebay.

Etoile700


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Giving her the benefit of the doubt, could be that it just slipped her mind at this busy time of year. I'd definitely ask her. I know if it were me and I'd forgotten, (which is quite likely) I'd want someone to bring it to my attention. I'd gently ask her if the blankets are being enjoyed and if she has the agreed upon dollars for you.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

unfortunately like you will do I learned the hard way never to take on a knitting project without a sizeable downpayment


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Glad it worked out for you, that would have been an awful lot to be left with. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Look back on the earlier posts... It's been taken care if


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

I would remind her. Next time someone wants you to make something, get the cost of the yarn plus 1/3rd the cost of the item price. I hope she pays you.

Glad that all was taken care of.
Merry Christmas.



warpspeedlinda said:


> I was asked to create two blankets (before Thanksgiving) for Christmas Presents for their niece and nephew...I agreed, bought the yarn, and created two blankets.
> Took them to the person on Tuesday the 4th of December and she said oh they were beautiful and that she'd pay me on that Friday the 7th of December.
> Haven't heard a peep from her?
> Should I just forget about it?
> ...


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

YIPPEE!! All's well that ends well.


Hannelore said:


> Hazel Blumberg said:
> 
> 
> > warpspeedlinda said:
> ...


----------



## Roberta J Corbitt (Dec 2, 2011)

Next time let the person by the yarn and you just charge for your labor. At least that way you have not spent time and money. Roberta J Corbitt


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, that makes for a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

mcguire said:


> Had something like this happen. Woman (went to school, same church) like a scarf I had made for myself, ask me if I would make her a red one, was buying a new coat and wanted red scarf. So I made it and couple weeks after church I said I have your scarf and ready to had it to her, she said, oh thanks but I bought one.... gave it to another friend.


Wow, what a way to act at church, noy judging just saying.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

GEEZ!! Glad you gave it to someone else who probably appreciates it. Happy Holidays.


kdb said:


> mcguire said:
> 
> 
> > Had something like this happen. Woman (went to school, same church) like a scarf I had made for myself, ask me if I would make her a red one, was buying a new coat and wanted red scarf. So I made it and couple weeks after church I said I have your scarf and ready to had it to her, she said, oh thanks but I bought one.... gave it to another friend.
> ...


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

too bad get a downpayment good intentions won't get the $$ paid- or you've learned an important thing about her character or she has honestly forgotten -ask in a nice way saving face.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

Murff said:


> GEEZ!! Glad you gave it to someone else who probably appreciates it. Happy Holidays.
> 
> 
> kdb said:
> ...


i would say to the lady at church -show it to her and say oh you'd asked me to make you one in red and i did and then be very quiet so she can talk...bible says iron sharpens iron and we should all be examining ourselves to grow so u might be helping her to realize something about herself and be glad God bless you for doing all that work for someone dear- God sees it


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm so glad it all worked out!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

missyern2 said:


> I'm so glad it all worked out!


Missy, That bowl is awsome. did you make it?


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

ultrahiggs said:


> ceciliavillabona said:
> 
> 
> > COULD YOU PLEASE USE CHIT-CHAT SECTION FOR THESE RUMBLINGS...
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

warpspeedlinda said:


> I was asked to create two blankets (before Thanksgiving) for Christmas Presents for their niece and nephew...I agreed, bought the yarn, and created two blankets.
> Took them to the person on Tuesday the 4th of December and she said oh they were beautiful and that she'd pay me on that Friday the 7th of December.
> Haven't heard a peep from her?
> Should I just forget about it?
> ...


She was sick with bronchitis...the kids got their presents and everyone is happy!! Yippeeee

Hope you all had a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Linda, as you have not handed over the blankets, I would give her a gentle reminder and ask if she still wanted the blankets as it was agreed that you would make them and I take it you discussed the cost of the goods. If she does not want them just put them on ebay at $75.00 and let people bid for them and that way you would make a bit extra on them. 

I feel that you had so much to do prior to Christmas and this lady has let you down, whether she suddenly felt that she could not afford the blankets and is scared to tell you. I would go easy on her but be firm about it.


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Dear Linda, as you have not handed over the blankets, I would give her a gentle reminder and ask if she still wanted the blankets as it was agreed that you would make them and I take it you discussed the cost of the goods. If she does not want them just put them on ebay at $75.00 and let people bid for them and that way you would make a bit extra on them.
> 
> I feel that you had so much to do prior to Christmas and this lady has let you down, whether she suddenly felt that she could not afford the blankets and is scared to tell you. I would go easy on her but be firm about it.


She was sick with bronchitis...the kids got their presents and I was paid.....
everyone is happy!! Yippeeee

Hope you all had a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am glad you got paid for your work. I am sorry that she had bronchitis. 

Happy New Year


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

So glad you got paid and everything turned out well. Sorry she was so sick. 
Happy New Year.


----------

